# **HELP** Need help finding a part (rubber stop/buttons) for Cruise & Brake



## Avery (Aug 18, 2004)

***HELP** Need help finding a part (rubber stop/buttons) for Cruise & Brake UPDATE ! !*

The best way I can describe these is that thier small rubber type bumper/stops .
When you release the brake pedal, this rubber bumper hits a switch & your brake lights go out. Well this button has fallen apart & when I release the brake pedal, the lights now stay on. I have fixed it for now but I need to know where to find these. Somplace that's easy to order online.

I also noticed 2 others missing. One near the left foot rest & the other has to do with Cruise Control ........that's why my cruise does'nt work **LOL**

The size of these are approximatly 3/4 across & are round. They push into the actual brackets of both the brake & cluch pedals.


Please help me locate where I can buy these online &/or the actual part#/name as I can't drive around with my brake lights on for too much longer.

EDIT : 1993 Nissan 240sx/hatchback (if this helps)


----------



## Avery (Aug 18, 2004)

Well I went to NISSAN & got the parts I needed.

Brake lights (not dash lights) are back to Normal. Oh, My Cruise also works now  I also wanted to let you guys know that both my cruise & brake light situation happened at the SAME time. Both peices just fell apart together. 

Part name= Rubber Stopper
Part # = 46512-H0101
Part price = $1.41 each


The parts guy & I were talking & he says many people come in having already replacing switches &/or fuses etc. but when told it's just a cheap rubber part they look dumbfounded & overjoyed all at once. :dumbass: 

So, if you suddenly find pices of old hard rubber on you placemats & your brake lights stay on constantly or your Cruise stops working, this could likely solve you problem. Cost me $2.82 total to replace the two 

I did a search before originally posting & saw "1" post out of this whole forum (not just 240 forum) that actually replaced these & knew what they were. There were many posts concerning brake lights staying on though, but no one posted this fix !

Nissan says these sell like hotcakes. Said they had sold a dozen this past week. I bought 2 & they had 1 left.

Hope this helps someone in the future.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Avery said:


> I did a search before originally posting & saw "1" post out of this whole forum (not just 240 forum) that actually replaced these & knew what they were. There were many posts concerning brake lights staying on though, but no one posted this fix !
> 
> Hope this helps someone in the future.


Thanks for the effort it took to post this. Hopefully it will serve as a valuable resource.

-Andy


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

My brake lights work fine but the cruise in my car has never worked (at least in the 3 weeks I've owned it so far). I'll have to crawl under there and see if I can find what your talking about.


----------



## Avery (Aug 18, 2004)

Hope this fixes it 

One other thing I fogot to mention: There are a total of 3 of these. There are two on the brake, one is for the cruise & one for the brake lights. The other is on your clutch pedal (not sure what this is for as I it has always been missing until now. When I replaced it, I could'nt tell anything different) & this is easy to see & install. I'd recommend looking there first to se what the stoppers look like.

What I did to install the one for the cruise: Unless you have "very" small/petite/long fingers, this is difficult BUT here's an easy way to install.

Get an open end wrench & fit the the stopper in one of the ends (make sure you find a wrench that it fits snug into & not just falls out). 
Make sure the button part that fits into the hole is out further than the flat part of the button. From here just line the button up with the hole , make sure it's lined up & then lift "UP" on the brake to pop it in ! Much easier than trying to use your fingers, trust me! It took forever to install the one for the Brake Lights! 

:cheers: 





HybridAndy said:


> My brake lights work fine but the cruise in my car has never worked (at least in the 3 weeks I've owned it so far). I'll have to crawl under there and see if I can find what your talking about.


----------

